

One laptop, two guys, and a few days of #sxsw rails hacking - jewgonewild
http://www.davidedicillo.com/social/one-laptop-two-guys-six-days-of-sxsw/

======
savant
<http://foamee.com/>

Although to be honest, I've not tried either and don't know how they differ. I
guess in the end it's that they built something randomly and had fun doing so.

~~~
davidedicillo
Nice, I never saw that site before. Apparently it's more of a iou than ours,
where the focus is the actual action of buying somebody else a drink.

------
RyanParsley
I love it! Forget _just_ checking in, give the people a reason to buy another
round. The internet is such an enabler.

~~~
jewgonewild
Exactly! What other check-in app wants to make you buy rounds for your
buddies.

------
Orical
lolz

